# What would you put down between my pavers?



## monsonman (Dec 9, 2020)

Several years ago when we installed these pavers, we put down one of the gator polymeric products. After a few years they began to deteriorate and now they either have algae growing over it or its missing from the kids digging, my wife pressure washing etc.

I'm wondering if any of the new Gator Products will hold up better but i'm unsure.

Just curious if ya'll have a better idea than anything i can think of.

- Don't want gravel/ pebbles as the kids will throw them into the grass
- Thought about dwarf mondo grass but im concerned if they will hold up with all the traffic (and kids power wheels)
- Thought about synthetic turf but, well... its synthetic turf :lol:

I just want something that will look good and hold up to pressure washing if thats even possible.


----------



## Lawndress (Jul 9, 2020)

Nothing will hold up to power washing. What is your zone?


----------



## bernstem (Jan 16, 2018)

Embrace the moss and encourage its growth or transition to a specific plant for that purpose. Some ideas:

https://www.gardenista.com/posts/hardscaping-101-ground-covers-for-garden-paths-plants-between-pavers/

Power washing will be tough on anything synthetic or living.


----------



## monsonman (Dec 9, 2020)

Lawndress said:


> Nothing will hold up to power washing. What is your zone?


Yeah i understand that may not be possible. Zone 9A


----------



## Lawndress (Jul 9, 2020)

9A? Lucky dog. Ruschia Nana then.


----------



## monsonman (Dec 9, 2020)

@Lawndress those look interesting, would i have to edge around each paver to keep them tidy??


----------



## Lawndress (Jul 9, 2020)

monsonman said:


> @Lawndress those look interesting, would i have to edge around each paver to keep them tidy??


Just mow over the edge and let the turf grow up to it, unless your turf had runners. If it does, you'll need to occasionally edge. Periodically weed at the interface between the turf and nana if the turf starts creeping in.


----------



## SCGrassMan (Dec 17, 2017)

irish moss 100%. Not from seed though, get the actual clumps.


----------



## Deltahedge (Apr 1, 2020)

I feel a little weird for suggesting this on TLF, but am I crazy for suggesting, gulp, artificial turf?


----------



## Lawndress (Jul 9, 2020)

SCGrassMan said:


> irish moss 100%. Not from seed though, get the actual clumps.


Yeah I've had bad luck with irish moss from seed. Germinated it in a seed starting kit, hardened it off and the whole bit, and it still died out. How well does it handle heat when it's bought as a perennial vs seed?


----------



## SCGrassMan (Dec 17, 2017)

Lawndress said:


> SCGrassMan said:
> 
> 
> > irish moss 100%. Not from seed though, get the actual clumps.
> ...


I hope to find out in the next year or two . I have a side yard thats all sand, that I want to convert to tumbled bluestone steps and shade plants and whatnot.


----------



## monsonman (Dec 9, 2020)

Deltahedge said:


> I feel a little weird for suggesting this on TLF, but am I crazy for suggesting, gulp, artificial turf?


It does feel a little sacrilegious but i thought about it. Id be worried about the difference in color compared to my celebration and it just looking odd.

I'm just not sure which direction to do, I prefer something that is virtually maintenance free like the Gator Product but just want it to last a little longer than this last round.


----------



## Deltahedge (Apr 1, 2020)

monsonman said:


> Deltahedge said:
> 
> 
> > I feel a little weird for suggesting this on TLF, but am I crazy for suggesting, gulp, artificial turf?
> ...


I have areas with black star granite between pavers, and I really can't stand it. With the kids running around all the time, I am constantly picking that stuff out of the grass so I don't ruin my reel. If I were to do it again, I would use slightly larger Mexican river rock, because it would stay put a better.


----------

